# Planning thread for World Community Grid's 11th Birthday Challenge



## Norton (Nov 4, 2015)

*Hey Team,

World Community Grid's 11th Birthday is coming up and Team SETI.Germany is hosting a challenge on November 16th thru 22nd.

We're all signed up and I hope we can go all in for a little while to show what Team TPU can do!!! 

Post your thoughts here, we'll open an official challenge thread a few days before the start*.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm in.  Not sure if I'll be at full throttle for this one though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

In 100% as always


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 4, 2015)

My other rigs will still crunch (AMD x4, I7 3770k, G3280 ( I would like to switch to an I3/i5 for really cheap xD) )


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm in for the win!  Looking forward to the Challenge!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm in. Been crunching full out since the last challenge, can't wait for this next one to start!

How should I check my stats? I remember there was some sort of DCStats controversy as the summer started (and I quit) so I'm not clear on what the best solution is now.


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm in. Been crunching full out since the last challenge, can't wait for this next one to start!
> 
> How should I check my stats? I remember there was some sort of DCStats controversy as the summer started (and I quit) so I'm not clear on what the best solution is now.



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=935247


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 4, 2015)

I will be in for this one. About time another group started a good challenge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

Is this an All Projects Challenge, or anything in particular?  And I assume it's just by points...? 

Well either way, it's exciting and will be fun. Hopefully we can scramble together a few games for another giveaway


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 4, 2015)

Well hopefully I will have my internrt up and running by then.

Then I have to get the systems spooled up.

Right now I am on my 10" Windows tablet tethered to my dang cell phone. 

They are suppose to have the cable hooked up on the 9th which is next Monday.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Is this an All Projects Challenge, or anything in particular?  And I assume it's just by points...?
> 
> Well either way, it's exciting and will be fun. Hopefully we can scramble together a few games for another giveaway


All WCG subprojects, by points.  So OET on Linux and MCM on Windows is probably best; I suspect that's what I'll be doing.

If nothing else, I'll have more Windows keys up for grab.  Probably not going to offer up any HW this round though.


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 4, 2015)

My solitary PC will be crunching 24/7 as always


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> All WCG subprojects, by points.  So OET on Linux and MCM on Windows is probably best; I suspect that's what I'll be doing.
> 
> If nothing else, I'll have more Windows keys up for grab.  Probably not going to offer up any HW this round though.



OK so since I've no Linux running, maybe I ought to jump to MCM for the Challenge... I hate to abandon my efforts in the current project but hey, gotta go for the win!

Windows keys are always awesome. 


Has anyone broken down the points for faah2 compared to oet and mcm?


----------



## Bow (Nov 4, 2015)

I only have 1 machine now but I'm all in.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> OK so since I've no Linux running, maybe I ought to jump to MCM for the Challenge... I hate to abandon my efforts in the current project but hey, gotta go for the win!
> 
> Windows keys are always awesome.
> 
> ...


Not yet.  I'm running a mix of them on my Windows systems and recording data, but haven't done any calculations yet.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 4, 2015)

Im in


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2015)

I haven't stopped yet...


----------



## blunt14468 (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't stopped crunching full out since day 1.  Would like to add a few more cores soon.
In other words I'm In !


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2015)

blunt14468 said:


> Would like to add a few more cores soon.



That sounds like a fine plan!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in! Hoping to get the MadCruncher up this weekend.

Looks like it's gonna be a Windows machine, for now. I have a Key from the last Challenge( Thanks @T-Bob ), and kinda need Windows to help me find out what has been crashing it. I love Linux, especially Mint, but the diagnostic abilities of Linux are not part of my World. 

In order to Crunch on it, for this Challenge, it's Windows. I cannot fathom learning enough about Linux between now, and then. Considering I need to sleep!


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 7, 2015)

Been slacking lately, but I'm ready!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2015)

Well today is the 10th and the 16th is creeping up quickly! Challenge time is coming


----------

